# I need help narrowing my list down! *Its huge! lol*



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

If you do just reining, my favorite horse is Big Chex to Cash i LOVE that horse. I think you should be bred her to him lol. Or Einsteins Revolution i love that horse to. So those are my two pics lol.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

I envy you to lol, i really wish i had a nice reining horse like your girl, its always been my passion to do reining but i just can never get it to work out for me. One day hopefully lol. Hehe how bout i get Brandi's foal lol.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Okay lol, i chose afew of my favourites 
I like : 
Walla willa wiz 
Jacs Electric Spark
Skeets peppy
(my ABSOLUTE FAVOURITE) Mister Montana Nic


----------



## StylishK (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks 

I love the two you picked out too! 

Thanks I love my girl  Things will work out for you for sure! Its taken my years to get up to the level of horses I have now, It's all about trading up ahha. 

I think I might want to keep Brandi's baby ahah . I think the plan with this one is keep it for a futurity baby.


----------



## Mrs B (Sep 9, 2009)

*droooooooooool* Sorry I can't be more helpful lol


----------



## Mrs B (Sep 9, 2009)

Okay, I looked them over again...I like Big Chex, Tinsel Jac, and Commanders Nic  But wow...good luck picking one!!


----------



## SFMoneyMarket (Sep 20, 2008)

I reallyyy love Skeets Peppy, I think he'd make some cute hunter babies... For reining I really like Mister Montana Nic =]

But Skeets Peppy is definatley my favorite.


----------



## StylishK (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks guys 

Someone pointed out to me that Gun Dealer might be a good option because he's cheaper, a local stud, which means I get into 2 of our futurities. And on top that because he's cheaper we can test and see what she throws.

But I'm also IN LOVE with Tinsel Jac now and he's on the cheaper end. 

This is why I'm stuck because I absolutely love all of them.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Doubleknotyourreebok

Breeding Program






This horse is on my short list for my reining mares. I like him. Nice breeding proven in the ring. He is quick, Strong, nice mover, flat top line on his changes.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

I like Big Chex =] He has two good big lines in his pedigree. But, I guess it really just comes down to your budget! xD


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

The thing you must keep in mind with the Nu Cash horses is that you need a strong mare. They are not as consistent as other lines. You either get a good one or not. There does not seem to be a middle ground. The second generations (sons and daughters) seem to be producing better but still not as consistent as I would like to see.

I like the Nu Cash filly out of my mare this year. Very athletic good minded nice mover. Time will tell how she turns out. One thing I do like about Big Chex is his bottom side. IT is the proven cross on Nu Cash and is is quite nice. Again time will tell how his foals do as he is still young. The better mares he gets in the better he will do. Also keep an eye on the shoulders he tends to through.


----------

